# New world record for a canadian :)



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

on Monday June 31 Simon Rousseau shot a new junior world record @ 90 meters 343...that gave him 1384 overall.... congratss to my good friend simon


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

WOW 

Great shooting :thumb:


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

Good shooting eh! :canada:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

hotshot77 said:


> on Monday June 31 Simon Rousseau shot a new junior world record @ 90 meters 343...that gave him 1384 overall.... congratss to my good friend simon


A great record and some mighty fine shooting! Might want to check the date carefully though


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*...*

date...he shot it monday which was the 30th my bad...the date dont change the score tho


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

very nice shooting for Simon.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Excellent shooting, congrats to Simon!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

congrats to Simon. now Hot shot I hope you plan on bringing Simon to Winnipeg, because with the scores being shot this summer my gut says a few records are going fall.


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*great*

Fantastic shooting my friend. Great to see our canadian shooters really starting to roll.:wink:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*was this a registered Fita Star?*



hotshot77 said:


> date...he shot it monday which was the 30th my bad...the date dont change the score tho


Good shooting, was this a registered Fita star?

Gilles


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

that is some great shooting!
keep it up!

hope to see you at nationals this year

Allan


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Awesome Job Simon!
Keep it up,
Trevor


----------



## souwest_ghillie (Dec 10, 2005)

Congrats to Simon! Super job!!!!


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*yeee*

yeahh me and him and I are gonna be there....we the quebecerss  lol but we bothh will be there for suree...cuz its the trials for the junior world championships
Corey


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

like it...seems like a lot of good young shooters around...going to keep watching them...way to go!


----------

